# Honda generator



## jmontgom (Oct 7, 2007)

I was checking out Craigslist after work yesterday and there was a brand new 2010 Honda EM3800SX generator for sale for $600. The seller is a older fella and said he has had it for a couple of years and has never put gas in it. I have always heard great things about Honda generators and was wondering if anyone has any opinions on this model? he said we could put gas in it and start it up so for 600 I think it is a hell of a deal when they retail for 2000 and up.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Scam, don't fall for it.


----------



## jmontgom (Oct 7, 2007)

i am going to go look at it later and start it up and test it then make a decision. i have always had good luck with craigslist. I fugure if someone is going to let you come to their house then they aren't trying anything funny.


----------



## Crocop (Nov 29, 2011)

Start it up make sure it's really a Honda. I recently bought a eu 5000 Honda inverter generator off an older fellow who used it once for cheap he didn't need it anymore Honda is the best generator u can buy. Best generator I ever bought its so quiet with the Eco idle. Buy it.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Well as long as you are dealing locally, you should be ok. I have just found that so much on CL is simply scams. 

Great deal if all is legit. :thumbsup:


----------



## jmontgom (Oct 7, 2007)

Meeting him later I will take some pics and post if I buy. Thanks for the responses


----------



## maxwage (Nov 25, 2012)

As long as you speak with guy on the phone and feel him out, you should be fine.

I am a fairly street smart individual, so I know the red flags when dealing on CL. 

As far as the newer Honda generators go, I've used one extensively on a remote job site, and it was by far, the quietest generator I've ever used. :thumbsup:


----------



## jmontgom (Oct 7, 2007)

Here it is gave him 600 and got a dollar back. He only wanted 599$


----------



## Crocop (Nov 29, 2011)

Congrats you'll be very happy with your Honda gennie


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

you will be very happy with that genny. 3500-4000 watts is perfect for most jobsite uses.


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

I bought a Honda EB6500 this year and love it- I've never had to pull the cord more than twice to get it to start.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

You practically stole that!

I bought a Honda generator about 10 years ago, and it still runs like new. We used it quite a bit way back when, but hardly use it now. Paid for itself couple of times over. Always nice to have a good generator.


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

For real- I paid $2600 and it was worth it- Hondas are the shiz


----------



## Windwash (Dec 23, 2007)

jmontgom said:


> Here it is gave him 600 and got a dollar back. He only wanted 599$


Merry Christmas:clap:. Thats a great deal.


----------



## Sclifto (Sep 9, 2017)

Still working well?


----------



## jmontgom (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes,whenever I need it I just pull the cord


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

